# Breeders in Midwest



## mallan (Feb 8, 2006)

Hello,

I live in Minnesota and am looking to adopt a female maltese. Does anyone know of any good, reputable breeders - preferrably in the Midwest - but I am open to other areas as well??? I am gratefull for any suggestions. Thank you, Maureen.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

[attachment=2754:attachment]

Hi







Maureen, it's nice to meet you. I don't know any breeders but I am sure someone here may be able to help you. I just wanted to welcome you to SM


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> Hello,
> 
> I live in Minnesota and am looking to adopt a female maltese. Does anyone know of any good, reputable breeders - preferrably in the Midwest - but I am open to other areas as well??? I am gratefull for any suggestions. Thank you, Maureen.[/B]

















You could go to the American Maltese Assoc. website where you can list the breeders by State. They are not all listed by the Assoc. but some are. I don't know them personally, but have heard the name a lot----Su-Le Maltese, Barbara Bergquist, in MI.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I can so help with this one! I live in the Des Moines, IA area. I will PM you the contact information for the people I liked.


----------

